# Only one nipple is swollen and sore??



## Rhea

Currently I am experiencing tenderness in both my breasts however my left nipple is VERY painful and swollen. Just by looking at it, you can tell its much more inflamed than the other one which isn't at all. Also, the whole breast aches on it's own however the other one is only sore when pressur eis applied.

Is this normal?

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## SIEGAL

Maybe its b/c that one is naturally bigger. One of mine is bigger than the other and since they got so swollen since I have been pregnant the bigger one is MUCH Bigger than it used to be. Like you can really see the difference now.


----------



## Lucina

This has happened to me too. My naturally bigger side has grown at a faster rate making me look even more lopsided lol!


----------



## Rhea

Thanks for the reply!

I think you might be right. But I don't understand why there is virtually no pain in the other one, while this one is killing me.


----------



## sincerevon

Take a look at how you're laying when you sleep. I found that I was putting a lot of pressure on one of my breasts since I'm not usually a side sleeper. My left breast was much more tender, and also my left nipple hurt because it would slip out of my bra and get irritated. LOL! This may not be happening to you, but I racked my brain trying to figure out why only one boob was sore and one night I woke up like, "Aha!" I corrected the problem and haven't have a problem since.


----------



## blessed

I'm the same way.. My right nipple is much more tender, while the other ones, doesn't even bother me! My mother had problems breast feeding, so I'm hoping the same will not be for me. 

I was incredibly sore until about 6 weeks, then it stopped... just tenderness in the nipples sometimes, nothing serious. Doc said it was normal, and some women's breasts dont even swell up until 3rd trimester! Only time will tell


----------



## tommyg

I was having pain in both of mine and went out for some non-wired bras at the weekend, not the most flattering of things but my boobs are happier.


----------

